# Westbend Swap in February ?



## 100bikes (Jan 26, 2022)

Curious if anyone has attended the bicycle swap(one building in a antique car and morotcycle venue)?
This is scheduled for Feb 20th.

Any info would be appreciated.
rusty


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 26, 2022)

I used to attend when I lived in Wisconsin. It’s a great swap. Always came home with something cool! @Rear Facing Drop Out


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 27, 2022)

Very good swap, this is held at the county fair grounds. The car swap (55th? Annual) is in 2 large expo buildings,  the bike swap is in a building right behind the others,  tons of general traffic due to car swap attendees. Bike stuff to be found in car area also.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 3, 2022)

Bump


----------

